# Vossen CV-T & Tesla Model S



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2012)

*

Tesla's extraordinary Model S is a beautiful modern design. We were very excited to see how the all new 22x9/22x10.5 staggered Vossen CV-T's flowed with the P-85 model, and all expectations were exceeded.






Tesla Model S P-85

Vossen CV-T | F: 22x9 / R: 22x10.5

Click any picture to view the entire gallery!



The Vossen CV-T compliments the Tesla Model S beautifully



Tesla has an extraordinary design



Staggered 22" Fitments now available for your Model S



A new direction with the P-85

*​


----------

